# How much do I hate the lost?



## Kevin (Dec 22, 2008)

That was the question I asked myself after watching Penn Jillette (of Penn & Teller) tell this story of a faithful Brother who shared Christ with him.

[video=youtube;7JHS8adO3hM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7JHS8adO3hM[/video]


----------



## christianyouth (Dec 22, 2008)

Very convicting.


----------



## TsonMariytho (Dec 22, 2008)

I saw that clip too, and found it very moving. Sounds like the Christian made an impression as being a really good person, which I think is great.

But if only the atheist could take the next step and see the Christian as a bad person, saved by grace.


----------



## jd.morrison (Dec 22, 2008)




----------



## tellville (Dec 23, 2008)

I was just about to post this very same clip!


----------



## CarsonLAllen (Dec 23, 2008)

*Great post Kevin. One of my best friends, who is now a Calvinist, has had an active street ministry in Medford for the past ten years. I go out with him from time to time. I just sent him this you tube clip. It was a great encouragement for me to watch this morning, and I think it will be for my friend as well. So many times we hand someone a Bible or a tract, not knowing what they think when they go home.*


----------



## LawrenceU (Dec 23, 2008)

That video makes me weep over the blind foolishness in which he wraps himself.

And, he makes a very good point about the practical hatred that many 'chrisitians' have. I am appalled at the lack of concern over the lost that most people seem to exhibit. We would rather sharpen our jots and tittles than share the gospel.


----------



## kvanlaan (Dec 23, 2008)

Yes, very convicting. It does raise the question: If we don't share the gospel, how deeply do we realy believe what we say we do (in the light of our supposed care for our 'brother')?


----------



## APuritansMind (Dec 23, 2008)

-----Added 12/23/2008 at 11:52:54 EST-----



LawrenceU said:


> That video makes me weep over the blind foolishness in which he wraps himself.
> 
> And, he makes a very good point about the practical hatred that many 'chrisitians' have. I am appalled at the lack of concern over the lost that most people seem to exhibit. We would rather sharpen our jots and tittles than share the gospel.


----------



## PresbyDane (Dec 23, 2008)

I just wanted to Tsonmarithu`s heartfelt comment "if only the atheist could take the next step, and see the christian as a bad person that has been forigiven"
This is also a big pain for me.
But in yhis it is so good to know that after we have presented the Gospel God can make that happen to a person and also remember that Only God can make that happen to a person, that is what gives me the courage and strenght to go out a-new again and again.


----------



## Honor (Dec 23, 2008)

thank you for this clip it really got me thinking. and to me at least it seems his heart was softing.


----------



## BobVigneault (Dec 23, 2008)

It's refreshing to hear an honest atheist. I like Penn Gillette. I wish I could discuss with him what he means by 'good' when he speaks of a good man. 

Most atheists are not real atheists, they are just rebellious and anti-God. Gillette really has made a cognitive commitment to there being no God, he has made a thought out, reasoned foundational assumption and he seeks a worldview consistent with his assumption. In that way he is like us. 

Let's pray that he will quickly learn that his worldview has some large gaps. Let's pray more specifically that God will grant him repentance.


----------



## LawrenceU (Dec 23, 2008)

> Let's pray that he will quickly learn that his worldview has some large gaps. Let's pray more specifically that God will grant him repentance.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Dec 23, 2008)

kvanlaan said:


> Yes, very convicting. It does raise the question: If we don't share the gospel, how deeply do we realy believe what we say we do (in the light of our supposed care for our 'brother')?



This is a great point. It reminds me of a sermon I heard a few months back where the minister pointed out that hyper-calvinism is completely wrong and then proceeded to say that we are all hyper-calvinists in our actions each time we decide not to share the Gospel with someone.


----------



## ManleyBeasley (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks for sharing that.


----------



## Augusta (Dec 23, 2008)

Wow, he was deeply affected by that. I pray that God is working to bring him to faith.


----------



## christiana (Dec 23, 2008)

I've always loved the quote that says that no matter how a lost person responds to our sharing the gospel with them, when we've finished the 'Word has a life of its own'. We never know how or what they think when all is done. God's word will not return to Him void!


----------



## Tim (Dec 24, 2008)

This is a good example of giving the non-believer no excuse to reject the gospel _because of how we act_.


----------



## nicnap (Dec 24, 2008)

Thanks for the clip...now .


----------



## Kevin (Dec 24, 2008)

nicnap said:


> Thanks for the clip...now .



That is the same recation I had.

1) watch video. 2) repent. 3) pray for boldness.


----------



## kvanlaan (Dec 24, 2008)

> That is the same recation I had.
> 
> 1) watch video. 2) repent. 3) pray for boldness.





Think about it - how many times have we had that opportunity and not taken it? Never mind having a bible on us at the time, we have enough of a grasp of the Gospel to give it to him verbally.

Number 2 comes in big for me.


----------



## Blue Tick (Dec 24, 2008)

Sobering.


----------



## panta dokimazete (Dec 24, 2008)

Thanks much - good illustration of:

Matthew 5:16
In the same way, let your light shine before others, so that they may see your good works and give glory to your Father who is in heaven.

Whether Penn admits it or not, he is giving glory to God.

-----Added 12/24/2008 at 10:32:32 EST-----

I posted this video on the Christian Skepticism blog - one of our atheist regulars posted this:



> "From one type of skeptic to another, I have always respected the mind of Penn Jillette"
> 
> Panta,
> 
> ...



Interesting...


----------



## kvanlaan (Dec 24, 2008)

One other thing - I actually recall a Chinese woman witnessing to people in the student commons at my university (the most Southern of Baptist schools) and the reactions she got. It was something between "hey, you're weird" and "I don't really want to talk about it" for the most part. There was the odd person who responded gracefully, but on the whole, we as a student body were so caught up in ourselves that instead of rejoicing with this woman, we gave her the standard "been there, done that" response. I was a very immature (and carnal) 'Christian' at the time, but I won't ever forget how happy this woman was to be rejected again and again, just because she could speak freely of the joy she had in Christ.

Again, one more reason that your second point hits home.

-----Added 12/24/2008 at 10:48:48 EST-----

I love how much this incident shook Mr Jillette.


----------



## Pergamum (Dec 24, 2008)

WONDERFUL CLIP!


God bless you, whoever this man was, and God bless Penn also.

-----Added 12/24/2008 at 11:19:14 EST-----

Praying for this very honest and likeable actor/magician/comedian(?) right now. Obviously he was moved enough to post this and compliment this stranger who gave him the Bible. May the Lord water this planted seed.

How much is one soul worth? My whole life would be well spent if the Lord allowed even one soul to hear and believe the Truth through me.


----------



## kvanlaan (Dec 24, 2008)

> How much is one soul worth? My whole life would be well spent if the Lord allowed even one soul to hear and believe the Truth through me.



 even if you never see that result. Even if you are faithful in proclaiming His truth and none are converted, it is pleasing to Him.


----------

